# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  KOI's Poster of The Year 2008

## Ajik Raffles

Untuk mengapresiasi anggota forum yang banyak memberikan kontribusi terhadap dinamika forum ini, KOIs akan memberikan gelar KOIs Poster of The Year 2008 kepada salah seorang anggota forum yang memenuhi kriteria berikut: 

1. Paling sering melakukan posting relatif terhadap yang lainnya
2. Materi yang diposting banyak memberikan informasi, solusi, atau inspirasi kepada anggota forum ini 
3. Setiap kali melakukan posting banyak mendapat tanggapan, baik positif maupun negatif

Pemenangnya akan ditentukan oleh seluruh anggota forum melalui polling. Setiap anggota forum dapat memilih satu orang yang dianggap memenuhi ketiga kriteria diatas sebagai pemenang.

Sebuah Tim Panel yang terdiri atas saya sendiri memilih nominator  nominator berikut sebagai calon peraih gelar (berdasarkan abjad):

1. chester
2. dattairadian
3. davkoi
4. hankoi
5. KARHOMA
6. rvidella
7. spirulina
8. steamkoi
9. topkoifarm
10. William Pantoni

Polling akan ditutup pada tanggal 31 Januari 2009, pemenangnya akan diumumkan kemudian.

Peraih gelar akan mendapatkan hadiah berupa:
-. Gratis langganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat ditransfer
-. Souvenir KOIs

Para pemilih akan mendapat hadiah berupa ucapan terimakasih dari Tim Panel

Silakan memilih & have fun   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

ane pilih om TOP   ::   ::

----------


## kodok.ngorek

wah bingung niy, secara masing2 punya andil & jasa  dengan cara mereka sendiri2...
* om datta di penjelasan apresiasi ikan
* om chester banyak ngasih info tentang pemijahan
* inspirasi om awwal spirulina tentang kolam tak tertandingi
* mas handono hankoi will be forever my teacher
* mas dodo rivdella berjasa membuat forum lelang jadi meriah seperti sekarang
(free bidnya membuat harga koi import terjangkau, sesuatu yang mungkin tidak disukai para pedagang)
* pak lurah william mengatur ketertiban forum
* bro karhoma untuk segala support & arahan bagi member yang sedang membikin/merenov kolam
* etc etc etc capek nulisnya

kesimpulan , minta opsi GOLPUT dong om Ajik
(curang ya, mentang2 sendirian jadi panelis, namanya sendiri gak dicantumin, hehe takut dicoblos ya om  :P  :P  :P )

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Takut dijewer....
Lagian masak jeruk makan jeruk   ::   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Rvidella ( ga biasa ngomongnya).. Om Dodo!!  ::

----------


## Davkoi

Semua nya bagus banget   ::   ::   ::  
Boleh pilih 2 ? 
Gw pilih Chester dan Datta Iradian   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Bingung i mo pilih siapa..

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Takut dijewer....
> Lagian masak jeruk makan jeruk


Ya wis, aku yang makan jeruknya  ::   ::   ::  
Pilihanku 
- no 11. Ajik Raffles

* untuk segala dedikasinya menjaga ketertiban peraturan (terutama forum JBL)
* untuk kerelaannya bergadang jam satu malam menulis penjelasan 2 halaman folio 2 spasi margin 2cm, hal2 yang paling mbikin males namun harus dilakukan
semata demi Kois
* untuk 'keegoisannya' tidak mencatumkan nama dirinya sendiri dalam daftar  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

saya pilih om top...

----------


## Glenardo

Caleg ku namanya Spirulina asal Cirebon.. :P

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

gimana neh pengen jadi telur lagi? tinggal bilang om admin mumpung rumahnya deket ama rumahku   ::

----------


## torajiro

> gimana neh pengen jadi telur lagi? tinggal bilang om admin mumpung rumahnya deket ama rumahku


he3x.. Gmn om troy? Kt e pengen jd telur lagi?kpn bilang nya ke om admin? Klo ga sempat bilang nti d omongin ama om helnik..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> gimana neh pengen jadi telur lagi? tinggal bilang om admin mumpung rumahnya deket ama rumahku  
> 
> 
> he3x.. Gmn om troy? Kt e pengen jd telur lagi?kpn bilang nya ke om admin? Klo ga sempat bilang nti d omongin ama om helnik..


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

Oiya,kpn om top bagi2 koi gratis nya buat merayakan kemenangan e?

----------


## h3ln1k

> Oiya,kpn om top bagi2 koi gratis nya buat merayakan kemenangan e?


bagi2 indukan ga?   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Oiya,kpn om top bagi2 koi gratis nya buat merayakan kemenangan e?
> 
> 
> bagi2 indukan ga?


psssssssssst katanya gosip topkoi mau bagi2 tategoi loh

siap komandan pak koes ... huehehehehehe or pak kwok ... or pak kwang?   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


om kwang om..

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


top koi ndak ada koi tategoi do.....gak kayak dealer yang laen............  ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> top koi ndak ada koi tategoi do.....gak kayak dealer yang laen............


lek burayak akehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## rvidella

> top koi ndak ada koi tategoi do.....gak kayak dealer yang laen............



tsk tsk tsk

tidak begitu yang terdengar di jakarta troy

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo tantegoi ada ga troy?   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> kalo tantegoi ada ga troy?


banyak itu. mau ta?
2 ato 3? gratissssssssssssss
tapi harus di ambil sendiri   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> top koi ndak ada koi tategoi do.....gak kayak dealer yang laen............  
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> 
> tidak begitu yang terdengar di jakarta troy


di surabaya sering denger do....

----------


## troy

saya banyak beli tategoi yg sampe sekarang masih tetap tategoi....forever kali.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> saya banyak dibeli tantegoi yg sampe sekarang masih tetap tantegoi....forever kali.....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> saya banyak dibeli tantegoi yg sampe sekarang masih tetap tantegoi....forever kali.....


tategoi kok jadi tantegoi om...?  ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by troy
> 
> ...


tanya aja sama om bunta....

----------


## torajiro

Gmn om bunta?

----------


## rvidella

> Gmn om bunta?



iya ... gimana nih
Satu pecinta tante datang lagi   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Gmn om bunta?
> 
> 
> 
> iya ... gimana nih
> Satu pecinta tante datang lagi


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om bunta lagi di bali neh jadi sepi   ::

----------


## torajiro

> om bunta lagi di bali neh jadi sepi


ntar pulang dr bali bw oleh2 tantegoi..  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om bunta lagi di bali neh jadi sepi  
> 
> 
> ntar pulang dr bali bw oleh2 tantegoi..



ah mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu kirim pake herona ke jakarta bisa?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wah.. Nanya om bunta aja yg ini om.tantegoi e bisa d kirim ke jkt nga? Gitu..

----------


## h3ln1k

::   ::   ::   wah semarang kapan neh diajak om top makan2 abis jadi koi's poster of the year 2008?

----------


## torajiro

> wah semarang kapan neh diajak om top makan2 abis jadi koi's poster of the year 2008?


tunggu surabaya ama lasem dulu donk... kan dari timur ke barat om...wk5x...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>     wah semarang kapan neh diajak om top makan2 abis jadi koi's poster of the year 2008?
> 
> 
> tunggu surabaya ama lasem dulu donk... kan dari timur ke barat om...wk5x...


bukannya barat ke timur?

----------


## troy

om bunta baru pergi ke bali aja se koi's lgs pada tau...apalagi kalo ke nigata....se jepang isa pada tau....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> om bunta baru pergi ke bali aja se koi's lgs pada tau...apalagi kalo ke nigata....se jepang isa pada tau....


bisa2 breeder jepun pada ngikut ke surabaya ntar   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> om bunta baru pergi ke bali aja se koi's lgs pada tau...apalagi kalo ke nigata....se jepang isa pada tau....   
> 
> 
> bisa2 breeder jepun pada ngikut ke surabaya ntar


itu yg di khawatirkan.....

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


klo barat ke timur berarti duluan lasem donk dr pd surabaya... hayo...  ::

----------


## troy

:P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## torajiro

> :P  :P  :P  :P  :P


nah.. G nyadar ya.. ^ ^

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Gmn om bunta?
> 
> 
> 
> iya ... gimana nih
> Satu pecinta tante datang lagi


lah kui om troy. sering di beli tantegoi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


wadoh. kalau tantegoi gak bisa kirim. harus ambil sendiri.
ini aku bawakan banyak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>     wah semarang kapan neh diajak om top makan2 abis jadi koi's poster of the year 2008?
> 
> 
> tunggu surabaya ama lasem dulu donk... kan dari timur ke barat om...wk5x...


wes borong an ae. ayo kapan ke surabaya kabeh. nanti di traktir makan makan sak mbeledos e   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om bunta baru pergi ke bali aja se koi's lgs pada tau...apalagi kalo ke nigata....se jepang isa pada tau....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


wah...wah....berani nya ngomong koq dibelakang ya.....   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

::   ::   ::  
kemana aja om

----------


## troy

> kemana aja om


ragi repot ngurusin kolamnya anggota baru...sistem filter nya amburadull...pdhl ikannya maha guru udh antri mau masuk har......

----------


## troy

jah...perlu zeolite bekas gak?ada 2 pick up tuch.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> jah...perlu zeolite bekas gak?ada 2 pick up tuch.....


perluuuuuuuuuu. buat nguruk tanah ae. lumayan gratis   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
>    
> kemana aja om
> 
> 
> ragi repot ngurusin kolamnya anggota baru...sistem filter nya amburadull...pdhl ikannya maha guru udh antri mau masuk har......


jadi ya yg punya maha guru yg di bet? wes bayar blom?
arek e wes liat ?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> jah...perlu zeolite bekas gak?ada 2 pick up tuch.....    
> 
> 
> perluuuuuuuuuu. buat nguruk tanah ae. lumayan gratis


 ::  kirain mo buat ngapain..

----------


## mrbunta

> perluuuuuuuuuu. buat nguruk tanah ae. lumayan gratis


 ::  kirain mo buat ngapain..[/quote]
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


wes di DP om....ya mesti ae wes lihat...kalo gak mana mungkin berani nge bet...lha wong harga ikannya ndak murah....

----------


## mrbunta

> wes di DP om....ya mesti ae wes lihat...kalo gak mana mungkin berani nge bet...lha wong harga ikannya ndak murah....


apik apik yo?

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> wes di DP om....ya mesti ae wes lihat...kalo gak mana mungkin berani nge bet...lha wong harga ikannya ndak murah....
> 
> 
> apik apik yo?


seng pasti body ne sak gajah2......

----------


## mrbunta

> seng pasti body ne sak gajah2......


body pasti bagus. skin, color dan patern?

----------


## torajiro

Beli dr mana om ikan e?

----------


## mrbunta

> Beli dr mana om ikan e?


wadoh kan udah di tulis di maha guru   ::

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Beli dr mana om ikan e?
> 
> 
> wadoh kan udah di tulis di maha guru


siapa tu maha guru?

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


nanti kalau ke surabaya pasti tau   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

org paling senior se indonesia.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

gak nempil ta koe troy?

----------


## troy

> gak nempil ta koe troy?


sak jane ada sir satu showa dainichi.....tapi rasa e gak boleh.....

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gak nempil ta koe troy?
> 
> 
> sak jane ada sir satu showa dainichi.....tapi rasa e gak boleh.....


hahahahahaha. pasti org e seneng yo

----------


## troy

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


tadi sanke nya tak tantang mau tak ambil juga gak boleh.....body ne rek....minta ampun....

----------


## torajiro

> tadi sanke nya tak tantang mau tak ambil juga gak boleh.....body ne rek....minta ampun....


yah.. Siapa yg rela om klo koi nya d ambil org Laen.klo d beli sih mungkin gpp asal harga nya bagus..  ::

----------

